
Uncle Sam Kicks Out Legal Immigrants for Down Profits in Recession - pelle
http://www.cato-at-liberty.org/2010/07/22/uncle-sam-kicks-out-legal-immigrants-for-down-profits-in-recession/
======
GrandMasterBirt
God those damn immigrants taking our jobs... oh wait, the government did that
in this case.

Ok those damn immigrant spies... oh wait those were legal too, and a drain on
their country's resources.

Ok those damn illegal immigrants and their taking of american jobs that were
created by immigrants who we now depor... damn, this aint working out.

I'm going to stop listening to fox.

